# Where can i get a hunting horn ringtone?



## Tangaroo (6 November 2012)

Does anyone know how i can get a hunting horn ringtone for my phone? I have searched on here but the results are too old and have disappeared.


----------



## DW Team (6 November 2012)

Would this be any help http://www.foxhuntinglife.com/horse-a-hound/strictly-fun/253-free-hunt-horn-ringtone


----------



## MerrySherryRider (6 November 2012)

Please don't. 
My friend had one and every time his phone rang, I started scanning the horizon.
Got fooled every time.


----------



## littlenicky (7 November 2012)

Ive got it i can email it to you if i can find it on my pc haha


----------



## irish_only (10 November 2012)

I found a good one on youtube, recorded it on to my phone and hey presto. Have also got hounds speaking as text alert. Certainly winds my horse up


----------



## Happy Hunter (31 July 2015)

I downloaded an app called 'Zedge' Then you can set 'hunting horn' as your ringtone = It also has hounds in full cry and some other nice choices. 

= = Useful when dropped phone is in stubble - just look in the direction your horse is staring!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (31 July 2015)

irish_only said:



			I found a good one on youtube, recorded it on to my phone and hey presto. Have also got hounds speaking as text alert. Certainly winds my horse up

Click to expand...

Hee Hee; just please don't ride out with me that's all as my two would totally go ballistic LOL


----------



## supagran (4 August 2015)

Happy Hunter said:



			I downloaded an app called 'Zedge' Then you can set 'hunting horn' as your ringtone = It also has hounds in full cry and some other nice choices. 

= = Useful when dropped phone is in stubble - just look in the direction your horse is staring!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you HH - finally downloaded the hunting horn (only taken me nearly two years!)


----------

